# probably a well known light - but looking for more



## axd (Feb 26, 2010)

What triggered my (moderate) flashaholism (see sig and profile) was this light: 





​ 
The red filter started to crack, so it was time to look for a replacement (which I found in the SL SW - even if I'm worried about quality - I have this one for more than ten years, but I'd be surprised if my SL will last for few years :sigh: )

(See also link)

I'm looking for more information:


name: ACR FA11(M)?
can it still be ordered? (I tried an address that can be found in one of the PDF in the link, but got no answer)
maybe I can order a few via some CPF member?
thx


----------



## oronocova (Feb 27, 2010)

Not sure if this will help or not but there is an address and phone number:
http://www.tpub.com/content/logistics/62/30/7/01-035-6077.htm


----------



## angelofwar (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.acrelectronics.com/

Here's there web-site...

And here's the current military issue rescue beacon...

http://www.acrelectronics.com/product2.aspx?sku=3990

Shoot them an e-mail and they should be able to help...


----------



## axd (Mar 2, 2010)

First reply by ACR: "_... product was discontinued by ACR in 1999, and we do not know of anyone with remaining inventory._"

I've located a possible dealer in Germany, but I don't like the orange look; and the price is excessive (eur, 21+15+? for an item that cost maybe 10)...


----------

